# Shoes Question?



## wyattfgqsh (Aug 27, 2012)

is it possible to order some desiner shoes for a friend and have them delivers to a address other then that one I have registered at e-bay. I usually only deal with e-bay and have nover made such an order before. How do I go about ordering the shoes for his before his birthday.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

In what way is your question relevant to this forum?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

wyattfgqsh said:


> is it possible to order some desiner shoes for a friend and have them delivers to a address other then that one I have registered at e-bay. I usually only deal with e-bay and have nover made such an order before. How do I go about ordering the shoes for his before his birthday.


Errrrrrrr....this is the photography section on a watch forum....have you a picture of the shoes in question? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It will be up to the seller if he wishes to send the shoes to an address different from your registered one. Use the "Contact Seller" section on ebay to ask a question before you order and ask if the seller is prepared to help, explain what you want to do and why - being for a Birthday present..

Hope this helps

(posted as a help to the OP)


----------

